# Digital Dash Gas Gauge



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright on the Digital Dash on the Z's they have a fuel gauge that registers in little bars.

In the Owners manual it says the digital read out (the orange numbers) will read when the tank is approx. 5 gals. Is everyone elses digital read out off when it is over 5 gallons and when it shows how many gallons are left (in the orange numbers) does the graphic read out (the little bars) show empty or damn close?

I'm just wondering because the graphic read out only shows my tank holding 9 gallons which is really screwed up. I tried to take out the sensor but couldn't slide it out of the hole in the tank. Is there something special you have to do?


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Thats the exact way the damn thing works in the analog gauge setup. My main goes to E after 10 gallons, then the reserve pops up a bit later. Its not a defect as far as I know. Just a way the Japanese scare us into not running our Z's outta gas.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah well I don't have the analog and already know the info on it, I'm looking for digital info


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

The main mechanism on the Fuel senders are indenticle, other than the wiring hook up they are the same. So I would assume that they would read in a similar manner. Thats all i was pointing out.. didn't mean to offend.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not offended at all I just need to know how the digital dash gas gauge works.

alright I'm reading the owners manual more

Fuel tank:

US measure 19 gal
IMP Measure 15 7/8 gal
Liters 72

Could this be why the graphical one reads roughly 10 then it would switch to the numearicle one when it hits 5 gals remaining


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

If im not mistaken this has been discussed before???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes it has and I revived the thread. Look at the dates.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

the guage should go down to 2 bars, then the '5' will light up and start counting down. at about 2 gallons the bars will be completely gone.

this is how it worked with both of my 85s that had digi dashes.

in my SS, it the main needle goes to empty around 10 gallons, then the little needle shows up about 100 miles later and counts down (i think someone stated this before). It's likely normal what you're experiencing, I've noticed that if the car (the SS) is below about 1/2 tank, it'll sputter if i accel hard on an onramp. They may have changed the gauge calibration so people will fill up before that happens.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> the guage should go down to 2 bars, then the '5' will light up and start counting down. at about 2 gallons the bars will be completely gone.
> 
> this is how it worked with both of my 85s that had digi dashes.
> 
> in my SS, it the main needle goes to empty around 10 gallons, then the little needle shows up about 100 miles later and counts down (i think someone stated this before). It's likely normal what you're experiencing, I've noticed that if the car (the SS) is below about 1/2 tank, it'll sputter if i accel hard on an onramp. They may have changed the gauge calibration so people will fill up before that happens.



thanks for the info I'll give it a try


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I ran it low enough the 5 flashed once but my sending units are out of sync. The big gauge was running at 0 bars for probably 20 miles or so. But I know whenever the big one goes down I've only used 10 gallons


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I ran it low enough the 5 flashed once but my sending units are out of sync. The big gauge was running at 0 bars for probably 20 miles or so. But I know whenever the big one goes down I've only used 10 gallons



How much gas did you put in when it got to the 5 gal?

I pulled my sending unit out of the tank and cleaned it up, but it didn't change how my gauge worked. The units can't get out of sync, there is only one float (unless I missed something).

I ordered a new sending unit from courtesy, it had 2 float arms on it - but it definitely doesn't go in a z31 tank.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmm I don't know then. It was just over 10 gallons I filled up when it flashed. But it didn't stay on for more than 5 or 6 seconds because I was shutting off the car. When I turned the key back on it didn't pop back up. Either way I ran the diagnostic mode on the dash and it lights up fine so I am sure it works. Just scares ya a bit when ya see the gas gauge at E miles to empty lol


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

start using the odometer to guage your fill up interval. You should be able to get 300+ miles before a fillup unless you're getting really horrid mileage.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

switch to analog

I just wanted an excuse to post this picture


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> switch to analog


analog 87+ isn't anybetter
switch to a pre-87 digital setup :thumbup: 

and now, for no reason a picture:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah Todd is a post whore that has nothing good to say. Thanks z31


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

i also forgot, there is a low fuel light that will come on whether the 5 gallon thing works or not. Used to be a yellow light above the digi-gauge in my 85s. It's under the gauges in my SS, but you can't miss it. Triple redundancy, gotta love the japanese :thumbup:


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SDK Tech......have you thought about replacing the fuel sending unit? http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_z31.html


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope I actually got it the small one to flash on for a second. It just takes a bit till it comes on. The big gauge stays with no bars on it for a bit then it comes on.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> SDK Tech......have you thought about replacing the fuel sending unit? http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_z31.html



I've got one of those on my shelf. It won't fit in a Z31.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't need to replace anything. It just comes on a little late. It's on as we speak


----------

